# Chukar



## Pointer_Jason (Oct 12, 2009)

Found a couple of birds this weekend. Good time with the dog.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice job!

Shane


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

good job!!!!


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

nice job... oh and BYU sucks. thats a good loking dog. and BYU sucks. i bet they will tast great. ....OH and BYU sucks.. :roll: _(O)_


----------

